# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  QA & ObjectForm Team to Offer 3D Printing Classes

## Brian_Krassenstein

We all know how important an education is, but sometimes technologies change so quickly that it is nearly impossible to keep up.  3D printing is one such technology.  Today, we got word of a partnership between two UK based companies, ObjectForm, and QA. They will begin offering 4 different course next month in Leads and London, catering towards business leaders and technicians who would like to educate themselves about this new up and coming technology.  More details on these courses can be found here: http://3dprint.com/15231/objectform-qa-3d-print-course/

Let us know if you have decided to take any of these new 3D printing courses.

----------


## Rufaro

id like to take these courses but i live outside the UK is there anyone else offering similar courses that anyone anywhere can take?

----------

